

Ranked Prefix Search for Large Data Optimized for Mobile - maksimpiriyev
https://github.com/maksimpiriyev/Eli-Index/

======
jchrisa
Cool stuff. The mobile team at Couchbase (my team) is hiring.
[http://www.couchbase.com/careers](http://www.couchbase.com/careers)

